# Chihuahuas



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I was just reading through another thread on here, and there were several posters who mentioned having had a bad experience with a Chihuahua. I can relate - I am not a big fan of German shepherds - I think they are beautiful, but had a bad experience with one as a child, and although I know better than to judge a breed by the actions of one, I will probably never own one! 

We have a Chihuahua - we rescued her at 5 months, and she never left, she is now 3 years old. She is my husband's baby, one of the most loving, intelligent little dogs I have ever encountered. If I had to pick one of our gang that I felt to be most predictable and trustworthy under any circumstances, Gracie would be my pick. She loves everyone. She was the easiest dog to house train I have ever seen. All she wants out of life is to be next to her human and veggies with her food - if a dog could choose to be a vegetarian, she would. She adores my almost 3 year old grandson and is by his side constantly when he is here. (Of course, she's on crumb patrol, so that may be part of it.) She only wears clothing in the winter, and will quickly let you know when she is chilled and needs a sweater. She's well behaved, and yes, she's traveled in my purse - I am pretty sure my husband enjoyed her cuddles more than my presence when he was on life support in CCU. She is perfection wrapped in a 5 lb package. 

This is Gracie!





I've fostered several, and all of them were great little dogs. But, I've also seen many come through shelters and rescues around here that were quite the challenge, aggression and behavior wise. The shelters are overrun with them in this area, along with pit bulls / pit mixes. I don't think I want to know how many wind up being euthanized, because I could easily be that 'crazy Chihuahua lady'. 

I know there are others here who have Chihuahuas with Goldens. I would love it if you would take a minute and post pics of your Chis, and a bit about them in this thread!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh she is so cute! Being a Texan you would think I should have been around many, but honestly have only seen a handful of this darling breed, but I do love the toys.
Like many breeds I think many of our toy breeds/companion breeds have a bad wrap because the owners treated them like children and not allowed them to be the dogs they are. I do agree I have seen toy breeds that were horrible, but also many who were excellent dogs.

I have the Biewer Yorkies (colored yorkies from Germany). They are seniors now, but I would put any of them up as some of the best. Though carted around the country, they were not "rotten", had obedience training, are housetrained, and yet fun and playful even at their age. Though I love my big dogs, I treasure my little ones. Because of their small size they can go anywhere and because they are so well socialized I have trust in their personalities with anyone. Main thing I think is that I always treated them like dogs. They swim in our ponds, they have coats with ponytails all over to keep grass burrs out but hit the pasture with our Goldens, they get muddy, they play hard. They can look beautiful when groomed, but looked like a regular dog at home. They will bark at a strange car, but overjoyed when person comes in. Just good ole dogs! 

Sorry for long post, but think some may have a wrong opinion of our companion/toy breeds. Not all are small scared biters and many, many are the best of pets. I love my big dogs for different reasons, but will always have a toy pet in the mix too.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh, Deb, I agree 100%! 

I guess we just never considered treating Gracie any different than we do our other dogs. Yes, she wears clothing in the winter, but it is for warmth, not for show. And the only time she ever went anywhere in my purse was when she made her daily visits to my husband in the hospital - the CCU nurses knew I was smuggling her in, but hospital administration did not! 

I adore Yorkies. Years ago, my mother and I had a brother and sister. Chelsea was one of the best dogs I've ever had, and definitely the smartest. 

I am not familiar with the type you have. I would love to see them. Do you have a thread on them somewhere?

And don't even get me started on Aussies! Running across one of them would definitely cause me to break my 4 dog rule!

While I agree that toy breeds most certainly have different personalities than big dogs, I find it is easy to love them all. The personality differences are so interesting to watch, especially within a pack. You can watch my four together - 90 lbs, 80 lbs, 10 lbs and little 5 lb Gracie, and clearly see that she is the leader of them all.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Had to go do a Search to find where I posted a picture, but I don't know how to share it with you. If you stay here in Other Pets and in search type My Biewer a la Pom Pon it will come up. Sorry I am a computer dud! 

And yes, mine were dressed up for Halloween, for Club costume contests and Peanut (one in the picture) was dressed up and got to ride the float at our town parade. They hated it, but just the way it was. We all had fun! 

Yes I also have 2 Mini American Shepherds (were called Mini Aussies) and they are about the smartest breed I have handled. Living out in the middle of nowhere gives us a chance to train for a variety of things. Our girl and I have started agility and she is awesome. Our boy is beautiful but prefers eating to exercising but working with him at nose detection and he is doing so well at this. Very loving and exciting breed.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Lucy is a Chihuahua mix. She is probably...no, definitely...the quirkiest dog I have ever had or known. Her obsession with socks is hysterical. She has at least 7-8 socks stashed in her bed at all times. You can see, in one of the pictures I posted, that she is watching over one of her socks. It has to have been worn already and if it's fresh off your foot, well that's the ultimate treasure for her. She's very loving and keeps us laughing every day with the stuff she does. I had always said that I would never have a small dog and I wouldn't have Lucy if it hadn't been for Chance picking her. And I'm so glad he did.

I can honestly say that now that she's with us, I can't imagine not having her in my life. Would I ever get another small dog? I'm not sure. But I know now to never say never.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Lucy is adorable! She looks like she might have some Cairn terrier in her...Her hair texture definitely reminds me of my Pedro! If so, that fully explains her quirks. Funny how they just get under your skin, and so sweet to see her all cuddled up with Chance. Gracie has been most resistant to Ruby's charms, but I think it might be because Gracie is intact??? She loves to play with Ruby, but they seem to try to one up each other and see who can get closest to their favorite human of the moment. Of course, Gracie eventually winds up on our shoulders or draped around our necks, so she wins!

Deb, Peanut is stunning! And, today for the first time, I saw a litter in this area posted on facebook! I really, really had to talk myself through that one! It's nice to have all adults for a change, and I'm away from home too much during the week to train a pup right now, but I'm very glad to know they are local! She did not call them "Biewer", but referred to them as "party yorkies". They are truly beautiful, and I've just promised myself that should I ever have another Yorkie, it will be a tricolor. Thank you so much for sharing.

I have not had the pleasure of spending time around the Aussies, but I imagine them to be high energy and very intelligent. They are certainly at the top of my list!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

The American Parti's and the Biewers, I believe are one in the same, but the Biewers come from European stock whereas the Parti's are American. All beautiful and a twist from the regular yorkies. 

Karen, you know I love Lucy! She is such a hoot and I can't decide if it is that wild child hair she has, or her face, but can tell she is personality plus. I have always loved the picture where her hair is up in a ponytail and she looks like Chance!!! Makes me smile every time I see it. 

Yep, love these small dogs for many other reasons than I love my larger ones, but will always have one.


----------

